

Today our PayPal funds would have been unfrozen - grayprog
http://blog.apparentsoft.com/business/221/today-our-paypal-funds-would-have-unfrozen/

======
acangiano
I can vouch for FastSpring. They are not perfect, but we found them to be a
very solid choice.

------
heresy
This is off-topic, but Cashculator needs better press / Google-fu.

I was looking for a goal-based Mac personal finance app that let me track my
progress with useful graphs, do forecasting, etc.

Searched for ages, didn't find anything, eventually went with an iPhone only
app with almost no forecasting (PocketMoney) because of the convenience of
data entry.

~~~
grayprog
Cashculator indeed needs better press but unfortunately many Mac sites are now
instead iPhone/iPad sites almost exclusively. It's like Macs and Mac software
are not cool to write about anymore.

~~~
percept
No design awards this year either. I always look to those guys for design
inspiration to bring back to the web app world.

At least Mac sites can (hopefully) transition to a more profitable area, along
with Objective-C developers.

